# UP Fishing Books and other stuff



## gribble (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello folks for years I have wanted to fish the UP and I think I'm finally going to pull the trigger. I was looking for any books about fishign these waters you folks could reccomend. I have started to pour over the MDNR resources as far as what river are open closed and all that jazz. We will be CR all we catch and just want to have a relaxing time and escape the riggers of life and all the stress that work brings. I have a MI gazzeteer "map" that out lays the streams pretty well. Once again I'm not looking for anyones honey holes, but some generic advice. My friend and I fish pretty hard down here in Ohio and NY. We where going to go to BC but I just cant afford ALL that darn money! You folks have always to me had a super fishery, and we want to experience some of the best scenery you folks have to offer. We will be after Hos'/Browns/Steelhead. We will be bound to wading only. We will probably be getting a guide for a few days "I have already contacted a gentlemen for that", but we will be fishing on our own for 3 days. We will be coming in early-mid November. If you want to PM due to the sensativity of this information thats is fine "due to trolls"! I'm trying to educate my self before my 8 day trip in 2013. Have a nice folks!

Tom


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

I have these two books, and while they are a little out of date now, back when I was still learning where to go, they were very helpful. They tell you what species each river holds and where/when/how to catch them. Probably the best part is that there's a map of each river with access locations, which when paired up to your gazzetter is a good as gold. These books cover all of Michigan, so only about 15 or so streams are U.P. rivers in each one, but I still think they are worth the 15 or 20 bucks.

Good Luck!
Don

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Rivers-Fish-Michigan-Tom-Huggler/dp/0923756116"]Amazon.com: 50 Rivers (Fish Michigan) (9780923756116): Tom Huggler, Gary Barfknecht: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41DFgDc15nL[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Fish-Michigan-50-More-Rivers/dp/0923756140"]Amazon.com: Fish Michigan: 50 More Rivers (0745796484237): Tom Huggler, Thomas E. Huggler, Gary W. Barfknecht: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41sI-FBQ%[email protected]@[email protected]@41sI-FBQ%2BWL[/ame]


----------



## gribble (Sep 18, 2010)

fishinDon said:


> I have these two books, and while they are a little out of date now, back when I was still learning where to go, they were very helpful. They tell you what species each river holds and where/when/how to catch them. Probably the best part is that there's a map of each river with access locations, which when paired up to your gazzetter is a good as gold. These books cover all of Michigan, so only about 15 or so streams are U.P. rivers in each one, but I still think they are worth the 15 or 20 bucks.
> 
> Good Luck!
> Don
> ...


 
A huge thank you my friend! I will purchase them both!


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Steelheader007, I'm also on OGF as Lundfish. I have a cabin in the UP that just recently got finished. I've spent a number of hours fishing with limited success. If you're not going until 2013 I may be able to help you out more at that time. I try to go there once per month. You said that you have a guide? If its not riversnorth, I recommend that you give brad a call.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Another good one:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Trout-Streams-Michigan-Fly-Anglers-Second/dp/0881504890"]Amazon.com: Trout Streams of Michigan: A Fly-Angler&#39;s Guide (Second Edition) (9780881504897): Bob Linsenman, Steve Nevala, Ernest Schwiebert: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51lzHnuV1sL[/ame]

Don't know if you're flyfishing, but info on the rivers in this book is good regardless of what you're tossing.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I would plan for early Mid Sept to mid October as you can still get some good salmon fishing in and steelhead are just starting good. In November you can get pounded by a good storm and be left at camp for a few days. The last 10 or so years we have been lucky but sooner or later we will get pounded.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

fishinDon said:


> Amazon.com: 50 Rivers (Fish Michigan) (9780923756116): Tom Huggler, Gary Barfknecht: Books


Am I missing something? This book is over $70 and the original list price is 17.95?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Get the one Shupac posted. Trout Streams of MI is the best out there I have found.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I have that one and it is a very good book. I want all that I can get! Of course time on the field exploring is going to work the best.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Jfish said:


> Of course time on the field exploring is going to work the best.


When I am going to a new area I first check out a Delhorne atlas. I then jump on the DNR's site and look at the stream to see if it is a designated trout stream. After that I hit the road!


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

Linsemanns book is like a bible to any trout angler in Michigan. Mine hardly ever leaves my truck during the season.


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Flyfishers-Guide-Michigan-Guidebooks/dp/1932098461/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323708737&sr=8-1"]Amazon.com: Flyfisher&#39;s Guide to Michigan (Flyfishers Guidebooks) (9781932098464): Jim Bedford, Blanche Johnson: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41yTU%[email protected]@[email protected]@41yTU%2BfZamL[/ame]

Fly Fisher's Guide to Michigan, by Jim Bedford. The best bang for your book hands down. It's more about the rivers than it is about fly fishing. An invaluable resource that you'll refer back to for years and years. Covers the entire state by region.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I found a college website that furnishes and rents out books online. They had the original 50 rivers book available for checkout. I ended up doing that and then you have the option to purchase it. So I purchased it for the retail price and not the $77 and up price that everyone else has it for. That is ridiculous!


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Jfish said:


> I found a college website that furnishes and rents out books online. They had the original 50 rivers book available for checkout. I ended up doing that and then you have the option to purchase it. So I purchased it for the retail price and not the $77 and up price that everyone else has it for. That is ridiculous!


Yes, $77 is rediculous for fish 50 MI rivers, no idea what's up with that. I think I bought both of mine at Walmart or Kmart or something for about $14.99-$19.99 each back in the day.

Also, I almost forgot about the Fly Fisher's Guide to Michigan - Bedford that Spin to Win just posted. That's a great book. A buddy of mine leant it to me last year and I've read nearly all of it, even the sections on rivers that are way out of my jurisdiction!  Since I have to return it, I'll probably go purchase a copy myself. Great book, and as stated, has less to do with Fly Fishing and a lot more to do with the rivers themselves, the fish they hold, and how to get to them.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## gribble (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks folks for all the great advise! I just found more stuff to add to my Christmas list..lol...I agree on the field work cause we all know sometimes plans go to poo all the time! There is some great stuff out there on the web if you sit down and look. Yes Rivers North is going to be my guide while I'm up there. I have met him persoanl;ly down in Cincinnati a few years back at our fly show. again folks thanks.


----------



## gribble (Sep 18, 2010)

Jfish said:


> Steelheader007, I'm also on OGF as Lundfish. I have a cabin in the UP that just recently got finished. I've spent a number of hours fishing with limited success. If you're not going until 2013 I may be able to help you out more at that time. I try to go there once per month. You said that you have a guide? If its not riversnorth, I recommend that you give brad a call.


 
Well lookie there! I will be intouch thanks!


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

gribble said:


> Thanks folks for all the great advise! I just found more stuff to add to my Christmas list..lol...I agree on the field work cause we all know sometimes plans go to poo all the time! There is some great stuff out there on the web if you sit down and look. Yes Rivers North is going to be my guide while I'm up there. I have met him persoanl;ly down in Cincinnati a few years back at our fly show. again folks thanks.


When is the fly show?


----------



## gribble (Sep 18, 2010)

The fly show this year is February 4, 2012


----------



## gribble (Sep 18, 2010)

The fly show this year is February 4, 2012 @ Receptions Banquet Center - Fairfield, Ohio


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

Shupac said:


> Another good one:
> 
> Amazon.com: Trout Streams of Michigan: A Fly-Angler's Guide (Second Edition) (9780881504897): Bob Linsenman, Steve Nevala, Ernest Schwiebert: Books
> 
> Don't know if you're flyfishing, but info on the rivers in this book is good regardless of what you're tossing.


 
This book is awesome.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The USFS has maps for free or a small cost. If I am going off from the beaten path I like to get these maps. Usually there is someone at a local USFS office that can give you some help too. Many of the good trout streams (closed Sept 30 until last Sat in April) for brook trout you will not find in a book. I believe that you can purchase or download maps from the USFS and they are great maps.


----------



## gribble (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the replys!


----------

